

77 Inspiring Reflections of Creativity - rapidfireaim
http://dudye.com/77-inspiring-reflections-of-creativity-2

======
da5e
Good article. This one seems apropo:

60\. “Whoever is winning at the moment will always seem to be invincible.” -
George Orwell

